# cutting fan leaves



## rubbfuzz (Dec 22, 2007)

Allright, had my step dad come by today. he's a seasoned vet at growin pot. he confirmed that i have a nice healthy female.. we cut some of the fan leaves off to make more room for the light to hit the flowering leaves. The cola has a small budd forming.  If i add more lights as the plant grows during flowering is that ok or will it shock it? since its a female it would be a shame to make a hermie.:hitchair:


----------



## headband (Dec 22, 2007)

leave em, depends on your light schedule but if your flowering her, yes it will stress it:fid: . Dont cut them off anyways i seem is better. More water the better


----------



## Growdude (Dec 22, 2007)

rubbfuzz said:
			
		

> Allright, had my step dad come by today. he's a seasoned vet at growin pot. he confirmed that i have a nice healthy female.. we cut some of the fan leaves off to make more room for the light to hit the flowering leaves. The cola has a small budd forming. If i add more lights as the plant grows during flowering is that ok or will it shock it? since its a female it would be a shame to make a hermie.:hitchair:


 
Adding more light can only help, as long as temps are fine.
Cutting off fan leaves can only hurt.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 22, 2007)

ya, you shouldnt really cut fan leaves,
  im surprised a seasoned pot grower doesnt know that...


----------



## octobong007 (Dec 22, 2007)

congrats on the female.. I didn't know about not cutting fan leaves.. and I have been and seem to be doing ok.. what's the disadvantage?


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 22, 2007)

octobong007 said:
			
		

> congrats on the female.. I didn't know about not cutting fan leaves.. and I have been and seem to be doing ok.. what's the disadvantage?


 
the fans are still producing foods for the plant that it will need while making the transition from vegging to flowering and some of these are lost when you hack off green things before their time.

BTW congrats on the girl take care of her and she will take care of you MOJO for that girl man :aok:


----------



## KADE (Dec 22, 2007)

Yeah dude... cutting fan leaves off is an old myth...  leave em on! if you want to cut off something... cut off the scraggly poor growth near the bottom.


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 23, 2007)

Cutting fans is a definate no-no,especially when flowering.

Like KADE said,the bottom 1/3 of the plant,and the inner growth can be trimmed.

You could also try lollipopping your girl,for bigger tops.


----------



## Hick (Dec 23, 2007)

octobong007 said:
			
		

> congrats on the female.. I didn't know about not cutting fan leaves.. and I have been and seem to be doing ok.. what's the disadvantage?


http://www.emc.maricopa.edu/faculty/farabee/BIOBK/BioBookPS.html...it's called "photosynthesis"...


----------



## octobong007 (Dec 23, 2007)

aaahhh photosyntesis, guess i better go back to third grade on that one.  i was always under the assumption the big fan leaves blocked out light for newer thriving leaves under it.  when i ask about trimmin fan leaves, i'm meaning WELL into flowering, in vegging only the "really big" ones.  is that still a no no?  i'm all with ya on the lollypoppin, comes out looking like a field of grapefruit, sswweeeeeetttt.


----------



## rubbfuzz (Dec 23, 2007)

yeah i didnt cut all the fanleaves. just a few big ones. i left  alot of the fan leaves on


----------



## headband (Dec 23, 2007)

but for what reason.. its pointless


----------



## KADE (Dec 23, 2007)

the bigger the leaf... the more energy it absorbs... so more food can be used... and more growth can be obtained....  

cut off ur arms and see how easy it is for you to eat!*

*disclaimer.... you shouldn't try cutting off ur arms =)


----------



## headband (Dec 23, 2007)

i was saying its pointless:confused2:


----------



## jb247 (Dec 24, 2007)

If a fan leaf is blocking a bud site, it could be removed. When a leaf yellows, it's energy has been used up, so remove it completely from the grow area. I used to just pile those leaves in the grow area, they will attract bugs...danged mites...taught me a lesson about keeping your grow area clean...


Peace...j.b.


----------



## octobong007 (Dec 24, 2007)

KADE said:
			
		

> the bigger the leaf... the more energy it absorbs... so more food can be used... and more growth can be obtained....
> 
> cut off ur arms and see how easy it is for you to eat!*
> 
> *disclaimer.... you shouldn't try cutting off ur arms =)


just bought my first steamroller like 20 minutes ago, and i'm so glad you put the disclaimer on....



			
				jb247 said:
			
		

> If a fan leaf is blocking a bud site, it could be removed. When a leaf yellows, it's energy has been used up, so remove it completely from the grow area. I used to just pile those leaves in the grow area, they will attract bugs...danged mites...taught me a lesson about keeping your grow area clean...


 
thanx for explaining this in detail, NOW makes sense.  (i need all the help i can get)  i've taken some out of my hydro, but since this post has started none has been removed...might be my imagination, but looks like a growth spurt.  thanx to all for the advice, i'll follow it the best i can...old habits=hard to break sometimes.


----------



## ito (Dec 24, 2007)

it must agree with every one , Do Not CUT any healthy fan leaves


----------



## Hick (Dec 24, 2007)

> If a fan leaf is blocking a bud site, it could be removed.


....and what part of a budsite utilizes light??
What benefit is a budsite going to get from light?


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 24, 2007)

i trimmed a whole bunch of leaves once back in the day...and it really slowed my growth for about a week. pritty sure i shocked the plant good.
  i havent cut anyting besides a clone since then....


----------



## rubbfuzz (Dec 31, 2007)

yeah it slowed my growth down for about a week as well, but now shes shootin up and flowerin like mad


----------



## KADE (Dec 31, 2007)

We REALLY need a mythbuster sticky thread... and then close all the ones started if they are already contained in that thread.


----------



## THCskunk (Dec 31, 2007)

A flower isnt a flower without its leaves to bring out the color it is responsible for alot of things and play a very important role on making,producing,circulating,and temp regulation of THC. Im pretty sure there are more purposes that are vital to growing excellent one hitter quitter based on leaving the leaves to naturaly die off, but that I know of are those few things. Read more about it as so I will so we can have some killer pot to fill our lungs with.


----------



## rubbfuzz (Dec 31, 2007)

i wont be doing that again


----------



## medicore (Dec 31, 2007)

I grew three plants side by side this year outdoors and with one of them I decided I would try cutting the fan leaves to see what effect it would have on the buds.  The bud was definately stunted like the plant was focusing too much energy on repairing itself than it was on the buds.


----------



## slick (Jan 6, 2008)

man definitely dont cut off leaves i had about 10 plants i cut the leafs off 5 and they gave me almost 2 pounds the other 5 gave me almost 5 pounds outdoor but still it matters  big big difference never again will i cut them off


----------



## Grannie420 (Jan 6, 2008)

I also had a old timer tell me to cut the fan leaves. I never did it except at the end of my grow, thinking more light will get to the lower buds.


----------



## tiller08 (Jan 6, 2008)

they are little sugar factories i dont remove a leaf unless they are half dead or yellowing


----------



## THE FARMER (Apr 11, 2008)

Damn, my growing partner cut all the fan leaves and i mean all,
and he even cut many of the smaller then fan leaves while i was
away for a week.He thought he was helping them:hairpull: .
I saw the situation yesterday and i freaked out .
There are 6 females Afghan allready 30 days flowering with
60 days veg and were doing nicely until this.
What can i expect from them and will it drasticly cut down yield?
Its so sad,they look hollow now...
I can post some pics tomorrow but im not sure if you
 want to see them but ill show them to you anyway...so sad


----------



## THE FARMER (Apr 14, 2008)

Here are the pics.What do you think?Anybody?
 Before the leaves were cut you couldnt see the other side of the grow box

*EDIT:*
7. Please try to post all of your pictures on this site. Linking to other sites has inherent risks involved that should be kept to a minimum if at all possible. We have both a Gallery and the ability to post as many as eight pictures with each post you make. Please post your pictures here, instead of linking to them.


----------



## Crazy Horse (Apr 14, 2008)

A crying shame. I trim some, and I also tuck some out of the way, but I would never do that to my girls.


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm really new here but I don't think you should host pics like that elsewhere and link them here.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Apr 14, 2008)

I had done the same thing because of all the spider mites and the damage they done and so I went and cut all the bad fan leafs and some good ones and I notice that the buds got burned more and the tops turned brown and like they had been saying.
It a bad thing to cut them off and I also believe that it will make ur buds taste bad alittle but that my 2 cents..


----------



## Growdude (Apr 14, 2008)

I would give your "partner" half of what he was going to get as your plants are only going to yeild half of what they would have.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 14, 2008)

tuck dont trim.


----------



## Cole (Apr 14, 2008)

I think if you cutt fan leaves during flowering all it would do use use the plants energy to repair the leaves and your buds will be dorman.

Meaning **** buds


----------



## THE FARMER (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks everybody for the coments,i just feel sorry for the plants,but
gotta look to the bright side so i will keep caring for my plants and
smoke what they give with pride even if it is half of what they were
gona give.

And for my partner,i decided to give him a little trim so hes probably
gonna wake up bald one of these days:hubba: .


Sorry for the pics,i have to admit i just read the rules and that wont
be happening again,im getting to know the site and its a good thing
you have the ability to post pics on your site by yourselves.


----------

